# Suche GUTE Sounddatenbank!



## legio_x (12. Oktober 2005)

Ich bräuchte qualitativ gute und vorallem umfangreiche Datenbanken kostenloser Soundfiles. Für ein Studienprojekt benötige ich zum Beispiel den kraftvoll röhrenden Sound eines anfahrenden porsches oder den sound eines Urwaldes, mit affengeschrei und aufgeschreckten Vögeln. Sounddatenbanken gibt es ja einige, doch kann mir jeamnd ein paar spezielle gute empfehlen?!


----------



## laCrizz (12. Oktober 2005)

hoerspielbox  ist ganz ok. Ansonsten hilft bei sowas auch google oder jede andere Suchmaschine. Einfach auf gut Glück das was du haben willst eingeben. Zum Beispiel: Auto.wav oder Vögwl.wav .So hab ichs immer gemacht wenn ich was gesucht hab und es hat meistens geklappt.


----------

